# Feeding FLYING Fruit Flies



## bluetip (May 18, 2004)

Hi guys,

I have been culturing flying fruit flies in preparation for my frogs. Have you guys tried feeding them? Do you have tricks on how to them? I was told to use ether first to knock them out, but once they get to it, they'll be too hard for the frogs to reach...whats your take on them?

regards

bluetip


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I tried using wild fliers once, in a pinch, and will only do it again as a very last resort. I was being very cautious about using them, and still ended up with clouds of them over the sink, garbage, produce, etc. for about three weeks after using them. 
Spend a few bucks to preserve you're sanity, and get some flightless strains.
If you need to use them though, I wouldn't use ether to knock them out. I put the cullture in the fridge for a couple of minutes and that worked out fairly well. Make sure and put some chunks of fruit in the tanks to encourage the flies to stay there.
I would still use them as a very last resort!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

1) Knock them out (as you've already mentioned).
2) Dust them with vitamin powder (this will inhibit their flying ability until they've removed the dust.).

I've fed flying ffs a few times with this method and at least 75/80% of them were eaten immediately.

That last 20% can be a pain in the a$$ though.

s


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Some tips that may help.

Whats needed:
- old larger palstic cup
- fine sewing mesh from crafts store (look for very fine, large holes will not work)
- standard car funnel (new and clean)
- duck tape

1. Cut the bottom out of the cup
2. Cut a piece of the mesh to fit the hole.
3. Tape the piece of mesh over the bottom
4. place a palstic sandwich bag over the bottom (catch the dust, or use anoteher cup)
5. use funnel on the cup, and dump ffs into the cup
6. remove the funnel and poor dust over ffs
7. shake cut until all the dust is in the bottom cup or bag.

Works great I've been using the same old cup for well over a year...


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Kyle - is that for *all* fruit flies, or fliers?

Cause he's specifically asking about fliers.

s


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hmm didn't say fliers... but I think it would work if you used the cup to cover the culture then got some in the cup. But would need something to cover it while dusting.

I have heard you can freeze fliers for a few seconds to stun them to get them in a cup, but you have to move fast.



Scott said:


> Kyle - is that for *all* fruit flies, or fliers?
> 
> Cause he's specifically asking about fliers.
> 
> s


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That's the "knock them out" part we mention above.

s


kyle1745 said:


> ... I have heard you can freeze fliers for a few seconds to stun them to get them in a cup, but you have to move fast.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I have to agree with Brian, if there is any way that you can get non-fliers get them. Flying fruit flies are a royal pain. About three years ago, when I was really desperate I got flying fruit flies from a local breeder/pet store and I had them in the house for weeks. Even if you succeed in knocking them out and not killing a fair percentage, as soon as they revive they will fly. If you dust them, this will delay them flying for a few minutes but the frogs will miss some and they will climb the glass or plants and clean the dust off themselves. Side opening enclosures are better in this case than top opening because as soon as you open the lid they are going to escape. There are many many resources for flightless fruit flies on line and most colleges have them too. 
Ed


----------



## bluetip (May 18, 2004)

I read somewhere that to clear out your place with fruit flies, you could get a bowl, cover it with clear wrap and punch some small holes in it. Inside the bowl, you could add apple cider vinegar and you could trap them in.

The reason I will be using fliers is that from all of my readings, there seems to be a debate on whether the flightless ones will or will not breed in my warm and humid country (Philippines). Although, I will try to get some flightless ones to give them a shot. As a staple, I intend to get pinheads crix. The only problem with pinheads is that they will be expensive as compared to making cultures in the long run. ( I could get a pinhead here for about $0.03 a piece ). I can culture crix but I really do not have the patience and the sanity to keep these noisy bugs and plus - these things spend a longer time being big bugs rather than being pinheads. 

I was also informed that I could get some of these extremely small bugs from the dung of doves and pigeons - as to what they are, I am not sure. I was planning to get some and culture them before feeding to make sure they are clean as well.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I had a fruit fly problem when I was in an apartment once. What I did was cut a small hole in the corner of a bag of frozen fruit, transfer the contents to another container, then leave the bag out on the counter. The fruit flies would enter through the corner, and every so often I'd grab the bag by the clipped corner, closing it off, then beat the bejeezus out of the bag. Took care of them within a day.


----------

